# How often do t's drink water?



## quyen (Apr 15, 2016)

I am asking this question because I had never seen my t drink water before. It could be that she just drinks water when I'm not there or I don't know.. I'm just worried she could be dehydrated and still won't be drinking the water.

Also, should the water be a certain temp? I mean like, would it be ok if it was kinda of cold? Or should it be at room temp (warm)?

I have a chilean rose hair btw and the water i use is from bottled water, not tap.


----------



## Lander9021 (Apr 15, 2016)

If you t is dehydrated it will have a shriveled and blatently undersized abdomen and many people use bottled water I use tap for my g.rosea so water temp isn't a biggie ( as far as I know) 

Hope this helps

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pociemon (Apr 15, 2016)

You can just put cold water in, it will eventually be same temp as in the enclosure.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## mistertim (Apr 15, 2016)

Yeah the temp isn't a huge deal. As long as the T has access to water it will drink if it is thirsty...tarantulas don't commit suicide. It may have been drinking but you haven't seen it. They most often do it at night. As Lander said, you'll be able to tell if a T is dehydrated by its abdomen being tiny and shriveled.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## quyen (Apr 15, 2016)

mistertim said:


> Yeah the temp isn't a huge deal. As long as the T has access to water it will drink if it is thirsty...tarantulas don't commit suicide. It may have been drinking but you haven't seen it. They most often do it at night. As Lander said, you'll be able to tell if a T is dehydrated by its abdomen being tiny and shriveled.


Thank you!


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Apr 15, 2016)

Keep always a full, clean, water dish inside. That's important. They know best when/how/if use that.

I always used/use tap, room temperature, water.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sana (Apr 15, 2016)

It's rare that I catch mine drinking but a really treat to watch them we I do.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sdsnybny (Apr 15, 2016)

If your T doesn't fill its water dish with substrate or food remains. then its pretty easy to tell if they are drinking. If you clean or change out the water dish and see small bits of substrate in it soon  after then these have been washed off of the underside of your T  when it submerges its mouth to take a drink. If you just refill a dirty dish you will never see it

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Andy00 (Apr 15, 2016)

Does anyone know how long a T can go without water?


----------



## Poec54 (Apr 15, 2016)

Unless you watch them often after dark, especially in the wee hours, you don't what your spiders are doing.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Poec54 (Apr 15, 2016)

Andy00 said:


> Does anyone know how long a T can go without water?


 
There is no simple answer.  It varies_ widely_ depending on the species and climate it's from.  Tropicals from high rainfall areas have little need for drought resistance in the wild.  Terrestrials from SW USA and east/southern Africa have learned how to make the best use of scarce water.  Factors also include the spider's condition, age, temps, relative humidity in the cage/room/house, etc.  A newly-molted spider of any species can die of dehydration in a couple weeks in a dry cage in a warm, dry room.  Even starting in good condition, an adult rain forest species can die within a couple months (or less) in dry conditions.  With a full abdomen, higher humidity, moist substrate & lower temps they can go longer, and desert/semi-arid species can go much longer.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## crlovel (Apr 15, 2016)

They like ice cubes, a bit of vodka, and a clean glass. It goes well after a nice dubai.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## mistertim (Apr 15, 2016)

* Disclaimer: do not actually feed your Ts vodka

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## quyen (Apr 15, 2016)

Chris LXXIX said:


> Keep always a full, clean, water dish inside. That's important. They know best when/how/if use that.
> 
> I always used/use tap, room temperature, water.


I guess i'll start using tap water then. It would be much easier for me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## quyen (Apr 15, 2016)

Poec54 said:


> There is no simple answer.  It varies_ widely_ depending on the species and climate it's from.  Tropicals from high rainfall areas have little need for drought resistance in the wild.  Terrestrials from SW USA and east/southern Africa have learned how to make the best use of scarce water.  Factors also include the spider's condition, age, temps, relative humidity in the cage/room/house, etc.  A newly-molted spider of any species can die of dehydration in a couple weeks in a dry cage in a warm, dry room.  Even starting in good condition, an adult rain forest species can die within a couple months (or less) in dry conditions.  With a full abdomen, higher humidity, moist substrate & lower temps they can go longer, and desert/semi-arid species can go much longer.


You make a good point.


----------



## quyen (Apr 15, 2016)

sdsnybny said:


> If your T doesn't fill its water dish with substrate or food remains. then its pretty easy to tell if they are drinking. If you clean or change out the water dish and see small bits of substrate in it soon  after then these have been washed off of the underside of your T  when it submerges its mouth to take a drink. If you just refill a dirty dish you will never see it


i will keep that in mind


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Apr 15, 2016)

Lily0 said:


> I guess i'll start using tap water then. It would be much easier for me.


_Theraphosidae_, (we are talking about those here, btw) actually, doesn't need a water dish. They need water. Just that, it's too difficult to give those the source of life based only on our knowledge/experience/whatever.

I do that, with slings. Never offered those a water dish (there's not even the space for something like that, in the little enclosures i love to work with) i use my "eyes" for that, based on which one/needs, depending by their native habitat etc

With that said, there's no one, single, valid, reasonable fact for *not have *a water dish inside an enclosure. I'm mad when i see T's living without one, a dry one and so forth 

Tap water IMO is fine, the only good thing remained here where i live, lol. Always used that in 25 years of buggers.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## quyen (Apr 15, 2016)

Chris LXXIX said:


> _Theraphosidae_, (we are talking about those here, btw) actually, doesn't need a water dish. They need water. Just that, it's too difficult to give those the source of life based only on our knowledge/experience/whatever.
> 
> I do that, with slings. Never offered those a water dish (there's not even the space for something like that, in the little enclosures i love to work with) i use my "eyes" for that, based on which one/needs, depending by their native habitat etc
> 
> ...


thank you!!


----------



## TarantulasWorld (Apr 15, 2016)

Ts drink water all the time. probably daily. its very hard to catch Ts drinking. As long as you keep the water dish full at all times you should have no problem.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## louise f (Apr 16, 2016)

crlovel said:


> They like ice cubes, a bit of vodka, and a clean glass. It goes well after a nice dubai.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Tanner Dzula (Apr 16, 2016)

louise f said:


>


Can i just say, I'm sitting at work and played this video. and it was amazing. 
Thank you for the lovely share

Reactions: Lollipop 1


----------



## louise f (Apr 16, 2016)

Tanner Dzula said:


> Can i just say, I'm sitting at work and played this video. and it was amazing.
> Thank you for the lovely share


You are very welcome, yeah jack sparrow can always make you laugh.


----------



## MetallicArachnid (Apr 16, 2016)

I usually see at least one of my tarantulas drinking if I look around 0300, most often they drink at night so you'll often not see them drinking.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tanner Dzula (Apr 16, 2016)

MetallicArachnid said:


> I usually see at least one of my tarantulas drinking if I look around 0300, most often they drink at night so you'll often not see them drinking.


same here!

one thing i love about waking up in the middle of the night randomly to get a drink/use the restroom is when i come back, ill flick on my blacklight and check on the T's and they are almost always, 9/10 times, doing something spiders do. i woke up once to find my B. albopilosum upside down on the roof of her enclosure, with dirt in her pedi's. webbing the top and hanging some dirt.
woke up, to find her taking that same dirt down. 

she literally decorated to then take it all down. 
spiders being spiders at night.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## louise f (Apr 16, 2016)

Tanner Dzula said:


> same here!
> 
> one thing i love about waking up in the middle of the night randomly to get a drink/use the restroom is when i come back, ill flick on my blacklight and check on the T's and they are almost always, 9/10 times, doing something spiders do. i woke up once to find my B. albopilosum upside down on the roof of her enclosure, with dirt in her pedi's. webbing the top and hanging some dirt.
> woke up, to find her taking that same dirt down.
> ...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MetallicArachnid (Apr 16, 2016)

Tanner Dzula said:


> same here!
> 
> one thing i love about waking up in the middle of the night randomly to get a drink/use the restroom is when i come back, ill flick on my blacklight and check on the T's and they are almost always, 9/10 times, doing something spiders do. i woke up once to find my B. albopilosum upside down on the roof of her enclosure, with dirt in her pedi's. webbing the top and hanging some dirt.
> woke up, to find her taking that same dirt down.
> ...


I love watching them at night, I set up some red lights so that I can watch them do their nocturnal spider things.


----------



## Tanner Dzula (Apr 16, 2016)

MetallicArachnid said:


> I love watching them at night, I set up some red lights so that I can watch them do their nocturnal spider things.


I've been thinking of getting some red lights for the same purpose. i have a mini portable black light so i use that. as it does not seem to disturb them like the normal incandesants/leds in the room do.


----------

